# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  ¿Sos Mago de Argentina?

## aramis82

Hola! 

simplemente saber eso, cuantos magos de argentina están participando del foro, y así entrar en contacto, irnos conociendo y apostar a futuros proyectos en común. 

Saludos, che!

----------


## si66

Que tal aramis, bueno decirte que somos varios los argentinos que participamos del foro.
AmadeuS, nach0, Juanpincha, tm14, dako, y muuuchos mas.
De que zona sos, cuanto hace que estas con la magia?

saludos y bienvenido.

----------


## AmadeuS

Hola, si somos unos cuantos, contanos algo mas ?

----------


## jero_quiroga

me sumo, soy de necochea, provincia de buenos aires.
un abrazo

----------


## aramis82

Hola, para no reescribir, pongo acá lo que fue mi presentación en el foro. Incluye un link a tres videos de una presentación con mi hermano, en un casamiento.
La verdad es esta: nunca me gustó mucho el método de la enseñanza de la magia en las escuelas de magos. Lo que no me convence es el metodo de enseñar una magia tras otra y otra y otra. Para mi cada magia es especial, y no va enseñarla y chau, pasamos a otra. Soy mas tendiente a la dinamica de "taller" de magia o "grupo de magia" donde todos participan y cada uno va desarrollando lo que mas le guste y sea acorde a su personalidad, con la ayuda y colaboración entre todos los miembros. Claro que oara esto, debe existir un grupo serio, de gente con experiencia de mago y conocimientos de magia,gente dedicada, con ganas de aprender y enseñar. Yo vivo en capital federal, almagro. Somos dos o tres magos con experiencia los que queremos formar el grupo. los que le sguste la idea, copense, y cuenten un poco de uds. Saludos!!

Hola! tengo 24 años, soy brasilero, pero vivo desde pequeño en argentina. Estudié magia en Buenos Aires Mágico con Jorge Trouvé, discipulo de Fumanchú. Hice mi primer curso a los diez años aproximadamente (no recuerdo bien) y luego volví a los 20 años. Hace un par de años que empecé a presentarme, primero en boliches con presentaciones cortas y mudas, con musica (hacia dlight, tiraboca, papel flash, etc) y luego seguí con magia para niños. Recién en 2006 comencé a hacer presentaciones para adultos. En los útlimos meses empezé a presentarme con mi hermano, quien es mago también, pero que vive en brasil hace muchos años, por lo que nunca habiamos coincidido. Ahora estamos realizando juntos, y la verdad que el resultado fué muy bueno. Actualmenrte, aprendo magia por medio de DVDs y libros, y me estoy dedicando a estudiar teatro, lo cual me ayudó mucho y recomiendo a todo mago que lo haga, estudiar teatro, clown, etc. Ayuda mucho. 

Bueno, espero sea fructiera mi participación en el foro. Saludos para todos! 

dejo posteados los links para la primera presentación que realizé con mi hermano, fue en un casamiento gay. SOn tres videos de ocho minutos cada uno. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYzeL2d2LiU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GEaOMLN_9A 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtyKrYjYHBQ

----------


## Kal-El

Yo tambien me sumo...

Soy de Quilmes...

Mi nombre es Carlos (Kal-El)...

----------


## petty777

si yo tmb me sumo aunque soy nuevo en la magia y aprovecho a pedorles consejos . por donde empesar  etc ya hice un curso de cartomagia que compre por internet y dentro de poco me voy a inscribir en la escuelaa de adrian guerra saben si es buena . tmb si saben por donde puedo ir para comprar articulos de magia para verlos y q trucos sencillos me puedo comprar para practicar soy de buenos aires benavidez pero supongo que debo ir al centro para conseguir algo . muchas gracias

----------


## MANU_222

Se les olvido a "si66" que es mago de san isidro, y tambien aporta mucho al foro...
Yo tambien me prendo, soy de Capital federal, Villa urquiza.
Un saludo!
Te dejo el mail asi contactamos...
Manu2544@hotmail.com

----------


## lucas142857

soy de capital, barracas

petty777, yo te puedo recomendar dos lugares, uno en el centro y otro en avellaneda pero supuestamente no se puede hacer publicidad a otros lugares que no sean tiendamagia. si los moderadores no tienen problemas, te paso los dos lugares que conozco.

un abrazo

----------


## ottino

yo tambien...que bueno encontrar argentinos

donde uno vaya siempre hay uno! es que somos asi....estamos en todos lados, a toda hora! siempre ahi!! al pie del cañon! jajaj

soy hernan...de pergamino provincia de bs as...pero resido y estudio en capital federal...en barrio norte

pd: los argentinos solo podran entenderlo

ignoto se parece a chaban?

----------


## guilledc

Pues aca me sumo yo tambien, creo que la palabra mago me queda sobrada, pero no la de argentino..... jejjjejejjjejej


Para cuando quieran intentar tratar de ponerse de acuerdo para juntarnos, cuenten conmigo.


Saludos

Pd: Lo de Chaban fue espectacular!!!!!!

----------


## tincho´s15

hola!!! me sumo!!  soy de san isidro martinez...  un gusto conocerlos a todos..

chau

----------


## tincho´s15

hola!!! me sumo!!  soy de martinez san isidro...  un gusto conocerlos a todos..

chau

----------


## tincho´s15

hola!!! me sumo!!  soy de martinez- san isidro...  un gusto conocerlos a todos..

chau

----------


## Kal-El

*Ottino dice*




> ...los argentinos solo podran entenderlo
> 
> ignoto se parece a chaban?


Sabes que si... hace rato que lo queria decir y no sabia donde postearlo...


*Tincho´s15*: Trata de no ir al compas de la musica con el mouse en la mano...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ElKazam

Yo tmb soy argentino De buenos aires pero de bahia blanca..
pero si nos juntamos en capital voy para alla

----------


## edukaos

JAJAJ hola!
Soy novato (hace apenas un año que estoy sumergiendome en este mundo)
pero la verdad, no puedo parar, se está volviendo obsesivo! Soy de Buenos Aires, me pongo a su disposicion para lo que quieran! siempre dispuesto a aprender...

Salu2

----------


## The Jack

Yotambien soy de bs As Argentina (Belgrano). Salud a todos!!!!


The Jack

Pd: yo soy el que te pregunto por el juego del globo en youtube!!!

----------


## edukaos

> Hola, para no reescribir, pongo acá lo que fue mi presentación en el foro. Incluye un link a tres videos de una presentación con mi hermano, en un casamiento.
> La verdad es esta: nunca me gustó mucho el método de la enseñanza de la magia en las escuelas de magos. Lo que no me convence es el metodo de enseñar una magia tras otra y otra y otra. Para mi cada magia es especial, y no va enseñarla y chau, pasamos a otra. Soy mas tendiente a la dinamica de "taller" de magia o "grupo de magia" donde todos participan y cada uno va desarrollando lo que mas le guste y sea acorde a su personalidad, con la ayuda y colaboración entre todos los miembros. Claro que oara esto, debe existir un grupo serio, de gente con experiencia de mago y conocimientos de magia,gente dedicada, con ganas de aprender y enseñar. Yo vivo en capital federal, almagro. Somos dos o tres magos con experiencia los que queremos formar el grupo. los que le sguste la idea, copense, y cuenten un poco de uds. Saludos!!
> 
> Hola! tengo 24 años, soy brasilero, pero vivo desde pequeño en argentina. Estudié magia en Buenos Aires Mágico con Jorge Trouvé, discipulo de Fumanchú. Hice mi primer curso a los diez años aproximadamente (no recuerdo bien) y luego volví a los 20 años. Hace un par de años que empecé a presentarme, primero en boliches con presentaciones cortas y mudas, con musica (hacia dlight, tiraboca, papel flash, etc) y luego seguí con magia para niños. Recién en 2006 comencé a hacer presentaciones para adultos. En los útlimos meses empezé a presentarme con mi hermano, quien es mago también, pero que vive en brasil hace muchos años, por lo que nunca habiamos coincidido. Ahora estamos realizando juntos, y la verdad que el resultado fué muy bueno. Actualmenrte, aprendo magia por medio de DVDs y libros, y me estoy dedicando a estudiar teatro, lo cual me ayudó mucho y recomiendo a todo mago que lo haga, estudiar teatro, clown, etc. Ayuda mucho. 
> 
> Bueno, espero sea fructiera mi participación en el foro. Saludos para todos! 
> 
> dejo posteados los links para la primera presentación que realizé con mi hermano, fue en un casamiento gay. SOn tres videos de ocho minutos cada uno. 
> 
> ...



Muy buenos los videos, me reí bastante, la gente copada se prendía bien, se me hicieron un poco largos los trucos (por ahi estoy [mal] acostumbrado a ver varias cosas pequeñas seguidas)

Taría bueno en otro topic si nos contas el truco de trabgar el globo... por cierto, idea genial para casamiento gay.. jejeje....

----------


## lipi

Holaaa, yo tambièn me prendo, soy juani de argentina, Buenos Aires.


juanfer_bj@hotmail.com


en lo que necesitès hablame.



saludos.

----------


## arimarjul

Hola, yo tambien soy de buenos aires mas especificamente de temperley.

estoy teniendo un poco de problemas con el tema de tiendas de magia y me gustaria saber algunas direcciones ya sea por capital federal o por zona sur (mejor)
porqe suelo comprar en "mundo magia" no se si lo conocen qeda en lanus y estoy tratando de conseguir el juego "misled" qe ahi no lo tienen y no lo puedo encontrar 
buen espero qe me puedan ayudar
gracias un abrazo

----------


## Magia21***

me sumo!!!!!! mago de La Plata  :D  hincha de river a muerte :D

----------


## Gabo_

Otro maguin argentino!!

soy de Devoto Cap. Federal algun dia juntense todos los magos jaja somos bastantes

----------


## magohamo

hola  
yo soy de capital, belgrano

----------


## Kal-El

Aca les mando un Listado de los Magos argentinos que estan en el foro con la cantidad de post y fecha de registro.

No son todos (creo) ya que en el foro hay muchos que no ponen ubicacion.

magodie	                 argentina	26-Abr-04	0
Mister Ekis	                 Argentina	26-Abr-04	0
hector	                 Argentina	26-Abr-04	3
Karlos	                 Argentina	27-Abr-04	0
Mariano Gomez	 Argentina	22-May-04	0
Rakalana	                 Argentina	20-Jul-04	3
nicomusmus	 Argentina	22-Dic-06	5
fumanchu	                 argentina	16-Nov-04	2
ariel	                 argentina	14-Nov-04	0
magoloco	                 argentina	16-Nov-04	0
joaquin	                 Argentina	09-Dic-04	242
magomoksha	 Argentina	16-Ene-05	17
Federicosdonato	 Argentina	28-Ene-05	0
magoalexander	 argentina	11-Feb-05	1
ydner	                 argentina	15-Abr-05	25
fierrero78	                 argentina	18-May-05	8
Mago_JuanPincha	 Argentina	03-Jun-05	987
SEJO	                 Argentina	27-Jun-05	86
Fernando Apaza	 Argentina	01-Jul-05	0
Tucu	                 Argentina	05-Jul-05	25
Hernán	                 Argentina	13-Jul-05	0
vlad	                 argentina	16-Jul-05	83
mussa	                 argentina	17-Jul-05	0
ian	                 argentina	25-Jul-05	0
Papo	                 Argentina	25-Jul-05	26
fmtidona	                 Argentina	26-Jul-05	7
matias	                 argentina	06-Ago-05	0
clapton07	                 argentina	01-Ago-05	0
No2	                 argentina	09-Ago-05	1
xplautaro	                 argentina	11-Ago-05	0
enaamorado	Argentina	20-Ago-05	0
gus	                Argentina	27-Ago-05	8
mfishman	                Argentina	01-Sep-05	1
Sebastian De Rosa	Argentina	02-Oct-05	0
mister dany	argentina	06-Oct-05	0
magohamo	argentina	24-Oct-05	141
TANO MAGIC	Argentina	29-Oct-05	3
lll_apu_lll	                Argentina	10-Nov-05	0
tapa	                argentina	06-Dic-05	9
x1256x	                 argentina	13-Dic-05	0
pyromagic	                 argentina	22-Dic-05	0
kimochi	                 Argentina	02-Ene-06	1
Nicolas16	                 Argentina	29-Mar-07	0
Mago Alberto	 Argentina	14-Feb-06	0
sorrito	                 Argentina	23-Feb-06	0
magodrake	 argentina	11-Mar-06	0
rogelio	                 Argentina	08-Abr-06	50
David rimart	 argentina	06-Abr-06	0
Magaraco	                 Argentina	13-Ago-06	0
SetFocus	                 Argentina	15-Jul-06	0
EmaArg	                 Argentina	22-Jul-06	0
EmaMagic	                 Argentina	22-Jul-06	0
CharlyAstt	                 Argentina	04-Ago-06	175
bachi ortiz	                 Argentina	26-Sep-06	0
dab	                 argentina	09-Oct-06	0
lefrectus	                 Argentina	13-Oct-06	0
translator1979	 Argentina	17-Oct-06	0
horus	                 argentina	27-Nov-06	12
The Jack	                 Argentina	27-Mar-07	64
edukaos	                 Argentina	09-Abr-07	12
karmasmagic	 san isidro	03-Nov-05	127
ChaMeR	                 Cap. Fed.	10-Dic-06	57
si66	                 Bs As       24-Jun-05	1424
Iluminado	                 Argentina 24-May-06 6
MANU_222	                 Bs As	12-Ago-05 400
AmadeuS	                 Bs As	06-Jul-06	372
Ema_Raven	 Bs As	15-Oct-06 25
marques115	 Rosario	12-Nov-06 19
angelydemonio	 Argentina 18-Ene-07 60
jonyjm	Bilbao - original Buenos Aires	19-Nov-06	62
otromalditopibe	Benavidez	21-Oct-06	0
garrick	                bs as	15-Mar-05	0
bamone	                bs as	11-May-05	0
Nach0	                Bs As 	08-Feb-06	291
Martin Almada	Bs As 	28-Feb-06	11
tincho91	                Bs As	12-Nov-06	5
miguelelmago	Bs. As	22-May-06	72
Siddhartha	                Bs.As	17-Nov-06	5
mimomagia	Bs As	03-May-05	0
negro	                Bs As	10-Jun-05	0
okarg	                Bs As	29-Sep-05	0
Ciro	                Bs. As	29-Sep-05	0
zauberer	                Bs As	16-Ene-06	0
lolo	                bs as	26-Jul-06	0
galliso	                bs as	22-Nov-06	0
tincho´s15	                Bs As	06-Ene-07	11
martinjmv	                Bs As 	12-Sep-05	24
hmeldi	                Bs As 	31-Oct-05	58
canuto	                Bs As 	25-Oct-06	196
ERNEKOF	                Bs As 	04-Dic-06	84
ottino	                Bs As 	19-Feb-07	16
lamagajaponesa        bs as 	05-Jul-05	0
naza_s28	               Cap Fed	06-May-06	5
altacartomagia	Bs As	21-Abr-04	15
MagicTute_Arg	Bs As	10-Oct-04	0
nitro	                Bs As	04-Ago-05	0
aqui_c	                Bs As	16-Ago-06	2
joacus	                Bs As	10-Sep-06	24
quiquem	                Bs As	04-Oct-06	111
lucas142857	Bs As	27-Ene-07	3
lipi	                Bs As	01-Ago-06	19
jony	               baradero	16-Jun-05	0
walter	         capital federal	18-Jun-05	106
cjvv	cjvv@ciudad.com.ar	30-Oct-05	14
jdangel	               Concordia	16-Jun-05	0
dumont	               Córdoba 	09-Abr-07	13
CharlieCharm           Rio Cuarto	21-Feb-07	29
raul_mg84	               escobar 	07-Jul-06	0
tri_90	               La Plata	22-Jun-05	0
apolo	               La Plata	15-Jul-05	0
Paul	               La Plata	26-Jul-05	13
charlyelmago            La Rioja 	01-Dic-06	21
KEChU	         Mar del Plata	15-Mar-06	1
aryjackson	         Mar Del Plata	09-Jun-06	91
lwichi64	     MAR DEL PLATA	25-Jun-06	0
magick16	         Mar del Plata	23-Nov-06	51
Giovanni	         Neuquen 	27-Feb-07	13
ColoOdo	         Pergamino	01-Jun-05	0
Kal-El	         Quilmes	11-Ene-07	253
marshall	         Rosario	27-Jul-05	180
fercutro	         Rosario	11-Oct-06	0
Cyberpilo	         San Fco Solano	25-Ene-06	0
cholga	         san isidro	17-May-05	0
nicolaspetruzzi    san isidro	11-Dic-05	1
Lee	         Santa Fe 	22-Ago-05	1
Tonchi	       Tierra del Fuego	13-Ago-05	0
tutela	        Zapala  	22-Ago-05	94

PD: Los numeros que siguen despues de la fecha son los mensajes posteados

----------


## guilledc

pedazo de laburito te mandaste, espero que los que buscan a otros lo utilicen y no te hagan laburar al dope.

abrazo

----------


## Kal-El

Como diria una vieja propaganda..."Es otro servicio mas de Aerolineas Argentinas"...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

El tema es que lo tengo en excel y me gustaria colgarlo ya que al lado de cada mensaje posteado tengo tambien la direccion de internet (de los que tienen) oculta, lo que hace un link directo.

Voy a ver si puedo hacer lo mismo con las direcciones de correo, asi ya queda listo...

----------


## Kal-El

Oh...Oh...!!!

Veo que no puedo adjuntar archivos, pero con el nombre, utilicen el buscador y de alli a perfil...

----------


## guilledc

Buenisimo,

Pero agregame ortivon!!!!!!!! que figuro como argentino tambien!!!!!!!! :D  :D 

Abrazo

----------


## Kal-El

No seas celoso....  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ya te agregaste vos mismo...Pagina 1...post Nº 11...

Aparte si te fijas tu perfil, no tenes puesta tu ubicacion...

Si bien te conozco (por este foro), Hermano!!! como podria saberlo :Confused:   si recien voy por la tapa de los 13 escalones del mentalismo...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## guilledc

:D  :D Tenes razon, hace un tiempo atras habia modificado cosas del perfil y no me di cuenta que no habia vuelto a poner la ubicacion  :D  :D 

Igual te odio  :evil: por haberme demostrado mi torpeza  :evil: 


Abrazo papa

----------


## quiquem

Bueeenas, paso por aqui para saludar a todos los argentos presentes, soy de Avellaneda - Buenos Aires, 
Tendriamos que organizar un encuentro y juntarnos en algun lugar a tomar algo y hacer magia.
saludos

----------


## arimarjul

hOLA
 Para los que son de zona sur
saben si por avellaneda hay una tienda de magia :Confused: ? porque escuche que si pero no se donde queda 
muchas gracias

----------


## edukaos

HOla arimarjul...
hay una en Lanus... Mundo Magia, buscala en google para tener la dirección. Te queda cerca de avellaneda.
Salu2 :D

----------


## quiquem

tambien tenes en quilmes y en avellaneda. en Lanus ya te dijeron, saludos

----------


## brando

> Bueeenas, paso por aqui para saludar a todos los argentos presentes, soy de Avellaneda - Buenos Aires, 
> Tendriamos que organizar un encuentro y juntarnos en algun lugar a tomar algo y hacer magia.
> saludos


Hola Amigos, No se les ocurrio ir a visitar la Entidad Magica Argentina :Confused: 
las reuniones son los dias martes a  partir de las 21 hs.
la direccion es 
CARLOS PELLEGRINI 427 Capital FEDERAL
 a metros del obelisco,seguramente los recibiran muy bien y podran relacionarse con magos aficionados, y profesionales .
Y tal vez , inclusive hacerse socios de la EMA.
Saludos desde Barcelona
BRANDO
www.brandoysilvana.com.ar

----------


## arimarjul

> HOla arimarjul...
> hay una en Lanus... Mundo Magia, buscala en google para tener la dirección. Te queda cerca de avellaneda.
> Salu2 :D


Hola gracias por responderme
sisi yo compro siempre en mundo magia pero quiero comprar el "misled" y no lo tienen 
gracias igual

me parece qe la calle de esta casa de magia en avellaneda es mitre pero no puedo encontrar donde

----------


## quiquem

Arimajul, la casa en avellaneda está justo en la bajada del puente pueyrredon sentido a provincia.

----------


## quiquem

Hola Brando muchas gracias por tu respuesta, se puede ir a la EMA y entrar a las reuniones sin mas que ir? intentaré  ir entonces a ver que resulta.
te mando un abrazo y mucha suerte alli en Barcelona.

----------


## arimarjul

> Arimajul, la casa en avellaneda está justo en la bajada del puente pueyrredon sentido a provincia.


un millon de gracias voy a ir 

saludo

----------


## brando

> Hola Brando muchas gracias por tu respuesta, se puede ir a la EMA y entrar a las reuniones sin mas que ir? intentaré  ir entonces a ver que resulta.
> te mando un abrazo y mucha suerte alli en Barcelona.


Porsupuesto que si, vas un martes y Magia!
De todos modos para enterarte que actividad hay podes entrar en www.magika21.com.ar
Gracias por tus saludos!
Brando

----------


## Lord Skyruner

SEÑOR

Gente, aca hay un platence, que si vien es muy novato, le interesaria juntarce. 

Saludos

SEÑOR

----------


## Kal-El

No abuses de las "C"...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gabim1

hola, yo soy de rosario, 
me sumo a los magos argentinos jejejeje

----------


## martinjmv

Bueeno.. buscando cualquier cosa en el buscador fui a parar al tema este asi que de paso me anoto :P

Soy de Villa Urquiza, estudio en la escuela de Guerra de Palermo, me gusta el futbol y la magia y los qiero a todos (le salio el boludito de adentro jajaj) 

A algunos de ustedes los conozco..a Amadeus y a Si66 los conoci en aquel show del gran Tamaricillo en Embrujo, y a To y a Vanish los conozco tambien..los vi un par de veces mas.

Bueno nose..me agrego a la lista de magos argentinos y aunque no sea lo correcto voy a hacer que suba este tema que esta medio viejito ya..pero podriamos aprovechar como para juntarnos algun dia en alguna escuela o en embrujo o dodne les parezca :P

Saludossss!

----------


## alexis1987

Me incluyo de almagro soy
Hace bastante que no entraba por eso no habia visto este posteo
Suerte

----------


## Mindcraft

Me incluyo yo soy de tierra del fuego-ushuaia hace unos meses que estoy en esto de la magia asi que estare pidiendo consejos a toda hora jeje :D

----------


## leonard

SE ve que olvidaron a MagoLeonard jajajaj
Soy Leonardo de Rosario.....algun otro Rosarino? hasta ahora encontré sólo uno....bueno soy de zona parque/centro.....

----------


## charliebulsara

charlie Bulsara, 25 años, adepto a varios generos, teatro, close up, salon etc...

----------


## raistlin22

Buenas, yo soy de Rosario y si bien no puedo aportar gran cosa pongo a disposición todo lo que se/tengo (insisto, no es mucho).

Me gustaría saber si quieren que nos juntemos los de Rosario a tomar alguna cervezita y hacer algo de magia.

Yo soy de Pichincha, pero laburo en el centro todo el día.

Saludos.

----------


## Sergio Daniel Barroso

Mi nombre es Daniel Barroso, soy de tolhuin Tierra del Fuego pero hace muchos anios que vivo en USA Florida y hace unas semanas regrese de Europa donde conoci a un "mago" o comediante e ilucionista que vio el interes que desperto en mi el ilucionismo que es como mas me gusta llamar a este arte, por lo poco que conozco hay poco y nada de MAGIA,  pero mucho de humor e ilusion, me ensenio un par de trucos que por el termino de 2 de los 5 meses que estuve alli practique con muchisimo entuciasmo y llegue a producirlos o production que es como le llaman en ingles  aparentemente bien por lo que dicen mis amigos a lo que ahora y parcticamente fanatizado del tema a las 4 de la maniana me dedique a buscar alguna informacion en argentina me encanto ver de que hay muchos magos principalmente cerca de donde yo vivo, el 20 de Octubre llego a Ushuaia y antes de ir a mi casa en Tolhuin me gustaria llegar a contactarme  con alguno de Uds. o saber de algun Store de Magia o Tienda en la que pueda comprar algunos trucos y dicho sea de paso que alguno de ustedes necesite algo de lo que no puedan conseguir en la argentina y que yo bien pueda traerlo de aca. si necesitan mi telefono me lo dejan saber gracias a todos y sigan adelante.

----------


## leonard

Sería bueno que se hagan reuniones en cada una de sus respectivas ciudades y juntarsee por lo menos dos veces al año, ya que cada uno debe tener sus ocupaciones, pero estoy de acuerdo con lo de la cervecita jajaa ahora estoy en parciales, pero bueno, que lean y se junten mas rosarinos a ver...ya somos dos jajaja Saludos

----------


## popt

Hola,

Ya sé que el post lleva un tiempo en esta sección, pero ahora que hay una donde encaja mejor el mensaje creo que es mejor moverlo.

Dejo el enlace desde este foro para que la gente pueda encontrarlo y no piense que se ha borrado.

Por si alguien tenía dudas de las secciones os dejo las descripciones (entenderéis que encaja mejor en "Encuentros")

*Busco/ofrezco magos*
Si quieres ofrecer tus servicios como mago o si eres un agente o particular buscando magos este es el lugar donde escribir tu mensaje.


*Cambalache - Encuentros*
Encuentra magos en tu zona, entérate de las quedadas o intercambia tu datos virtuales.

Saludos!

----------


## pleitonimo

Cómo va viejo? que bueno encontrar argentos como uno en este foro, yo soy de Saavedra(barrio) Cap. Fed.
A propósito, alguien sabe de tiendas de magia por mi zona? ya se lo de tiendamagia, pero si me lo pueden mandar por mp se los agradecería.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Ace

El tema es viejo pero bueh. Me sumo! Soy de Buenos Aires, Capital Federal.
Salu2!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

yo tambien me sumo.

----------


## Tux

Bien, aquí un principiante, soy de Buenos Aires, San Martín. ¿ Alguno sabe si se realizan encuentros de aficionados por aquí? Tal vez se podría organizar alguno.

Saludos

----------


## pleitonimo

Ojalá haya un encuentro Tux, me encantaría.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

yo no tengo drama, pongan lujar y hora, que voy, (si puedo) jeje

----------


## pleitonimo

Corte como que se necesita un poco mas de organización. Estaría muy bueno que sea en una zona cercana a todos.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Tux

Propongo como fecha de encuentro el 12 de octubre por la tarde. Es feriado en Argentina y la mayoría no trabaja ni estudia ese día.
Tal vez pueda ser en algún lugar de la Capital Federal.
¿Qué les parece?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

a mi me gustaria pero no puedo,  podria ser el findesemana antes o despues,  y un sabado.

sino me adpato.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Tux

No hay problema. No  pensé que es un fin de semana largo y muchos aprovechan a escaparse de la ciudad.
Entonces podríamos hacerlo el sábado 17/10 a la tarde. ¿Que les parece?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

me parce perfecto por ahora no viajo a tandil, asi que ya somos 2, en cuantos aparezcan un par mas vamos para delante.

----------


## pleitonimo

El 12 de octubre me parece bien; pero: Tandil? mmm... es un poco muy lejos.
Un saludo a Del Potro.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

tandil no, capital federal.
pero ese finde semana no puedo, si pueden todos o antes o despues.

ol sabado 5, o el sabado19.

----------


## pleitonimo

Uh, que cagada. No voy a poder ir.

----------


## Tux

Bueno, propongan fechas, que todavía falta, así nos podemos encontrar todos.  Vayan pensando también en un lugar en Capital para el encuentro.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

y si nos encontramos un viernes, cenamos tomamos un cafe y nos pasamos unas cuantas horitas tomando cafe y gastando barajas

----------


## Tux

Parece que en el encuentro vamos a ser solo dos....
A ver si alguien más se anima !!

La idea es hacerlo a mediados de octubre, aunque todavía no hay día ni lugar. Por eso esperamos que otros mas se sumen y puedan hacer sus propuestas.
Es una buena oportunidad para conocernos y gastar barajas, como dijo Ezequiel.

----------


## fer bamonte

yo soy de capital, y estudio en el bar magico saludos,estaria bueno encontrase

----------


## Aldragon

hey!!! yo tambien soy de necochea , soy nuevo en el foro pero hago magia hace 8 años

----------


## BardsKiller

tambien soy de argentina...
pido q todos me agreguen al msn

bardskiller_trueknight@hotmail.com

soy de pilar... bs as

----------

